
Yes, Google Does De-List Pages; But When? - azharcs
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/12/18/1512228/Yes-Google-Does-De-List-Pages-But-When?from=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
======
kilps
Google really should publicly explain their stance on this - their (and other
search engines') role in the internet is just far too important for it to be
left to some internal policy.

I would advocate some form of regulation of this type of thing - but the
chances of us ending up with something worse than the status quo is probably a
bit high.

------
Tichy
I can't believe they are capable of manually inserting a disclaimer for
Michelle Monkey, but not of manually lowering the rank of Michelle Monkey.
(if(!"monkey" in keywords) {results["monkey"]["rank"] -= 100})

------
ThinkWriteMute
When the website has too high a ratio of content to keywords. I know this from
IM.

------
flashingpumpkin
When it considers them spammy, MFA & Co or finds them cloaking. (Didn't check
the link ;))

~~~
qeorge
This case is discussed in the article (which you did not read, but commented
on anyway).

"Google _has_ actually removed pages from their search results - not because
the pages were illegal or because the webmasters were search engine spamming,
but because of the page's "offensive" content."

